# New team sponsorship



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Mr Colnago told a select few people last Thursday that they had signed a contract the previous Saturday with a Pro Tour team to provide frames. He could not say which team as it would be improper to the current sponsor of the team. He said it would go public in November.
My guess is it will be Quick Step.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Great news !!!


----------



## SamG (Jul 23, 2009)

*Sponsorship*

So would they ride this colourway?










Thank goodness Colnago are getting back in the mix.


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

*Frenchies on Colnago?*

I'll go out on a limb and say BBox Bouygues Telecom. Yup.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

How about Astana?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

haydos said:


> How about Astana?


Well, they won't be on Trek.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Astana has already signed with Merckx, so say the rumours anyway.


----------



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

The_Kraken said:


> I'll go out on a limb and say BBox Bouygues Telecom. Yup.


Hope not given their pro license wasn't renewed this year -- http://www.velonews.com/article/98834. But the article does say that BBox will be racing the TdF.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

I'd bet they will not ride EPS's, but instead CX-1's.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

nightfend said:


> I'd bet they will not ride EPS's, but instead CX-1's.


 You beat me to it.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

nightfend said:


> I'd bet they will not ride EPS's, but instead CX-1's.


I'd bet they would ride a combination of the two. Why promote only one frame when you can promote both? Plus, the EPS is the flagship of the Colnago line right now, followed by the CX-1.

When the C50 and the Cristallo were both out, Milram was riding a combination of the two. A couple of the sprinters were on the Cristallo and the majority of the other riders were on C50s.


----------



## optimieron (May 27, 2007)

I would love to see Quick Step riding Colnagos again. I miss seeing Colnagos in the peleton and was very disappointed when Rabobank switched to Giant as I own an Extreme-C with the Rabobank paint scheme.


----------

